# Rat Wheezing/Making Clicking noises?



## cephres (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry I cannot make this post longer, I have to catch a bus in like 4 minutes!

One of my rats is making the strangest noises. It started this morning. I am worried about a respiratory infection, as he has done this before, but it was about a month ago and it stopped after an hour or so.

He is moving around, eating, and sabotaging his cage mate's breakfast as usual!

Here is a quick recording I managed to capture http://vocaroo.com/i/s1K0oSq2qGAQ

Could anyone give me any ideas as to what this is? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't really hear the recording, but if it sounds like a clicking/wheezing almost like a snort, when they breathe and you suspect a uri, get your furry friend to the vet as soon as you can!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I experienced this 5 days ago with my boy Justin. Exactly the same sound as I heard on your recording. The next day I had to rush him as his breathing did not get better. He was put on antibiotics. The day I heard Justin's breathing like that, he was also fine, playing and still eating. But the next day I followed my gut and took him. Thank goodness I did. You should get your little one to the Vet as soon as you can.


----------



## cephres (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you both so much! I won't disregard this any longer!


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I had one die suddenly and unexpectedly from something like this. We only had him for a week and I was new to rats so I didn't realize he was sick. I actually thought he was bruxing. The morning he died I played with him and he seemed fine. A few hours later I found him dead.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Check here for comparisons:
http://www.joinrats.com/RatHealth/SOUNDS/HealthyOrSickSqueaks/


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

cephres said:


> Thank you both so much! I won't disregard this any longer!


How is the little guy doing?


----------

